# Our own Tesla Model Y on the new AGLuxury Wheel AGL72



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AGLUXURY WHEELS AGL72*

We just wanted to share a new design from AGLuxury Wheels and we got them on our own Tesla Model Y!
Feel free to comment on them. This was the first set ever made for the AGL72.
Machined in California USA.

They are available in 19-24 inch.

*SPECS*
22X10.5+35 All around
5X114.3
64.1 CB.

265/35/22 Michelin PS AS 4

Vehicle is Lowered about 1.5 inches


























Any questions, message me!

Thank you

*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

It’s flashy Dubai style. Should probably go with matching emblems and hardware.


----------

